# Massachusetts Slingshot Loophole! I need a little help.



## Phoul Mouth

So, In Mass it is illegal to hunt with a slingshot. It is illegal to sell a slingshot. It is illegal to make a slingshot. Please note, it is NOT illegal to buy, own, and target shoot a slingshot.

There is an exception to all of these illegalities though.

First off, there are hunting loop holes already in Massachusetts that allows the hunting of pest animals on private property basically allowing you to take them any time of the year with any weapon so long as you are being reimbursed in some way. So the Hunting part I am not worried about.

https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartIV/TitleI/Chapter269/Section12

As seen in the final sentence:

"provided, however, that sling shots may be manufactured and sold to clubs or associations conducting sporting events where such sling shots are used."

So basically, if you are in a slingshot club who holds sporting events you are 100% in the clear in Massachusetts as far as making slingshots and selling them, though you cannot sell them to people in Massachusetts without them being in a club. I have contacted fish and game to corroborate how I interpreted it and I have emails saying "Yep, you're right".

So here is my question. Does anyone know of a slingshot club in the eastern US that gives a membership card so I can prove my membership easily?


----------



## Clever Moniker

Phoul Mouth said:


> So, In Mass it is illegal to hunt with a slingshot. It is illegal to sell a slingshot. It is illegal to make a slingshot. Please note, it is NOT illegal to buy, own, and target shoot a slingshot.
> 
> There is an exception to all of these illegalities though.
> 
> First off, there are hunting loop holes already in Massachusetts that allows the hunting of pest animals on private property basically allowing you to take them any time of the year with any weapon so long as you are being reimbursed in some way. So the Hunting part I am not worried about.
> 
> https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartIV/TitleI/Chapter269/Section12
> 
> As seen in the final sentence:
> 
> "provided, however, that sling shots may be manufactured and sold to clubs or associations conducting sporting events where such sling shots are used."
> 
> So basically, if you are in a slingshot club who holds sporting events you are 100% in the clear in Massachusetts as far as making slingshots and selling them, though you cannot sell them to people in Massachusetts without them being in a club. I have contacted fish and game to corroborate how I interpreted it and I have emails saying "Yep, you're right".
> 
> So here is my question. Does anyone know of a slingshot club in the eastern US that gives a membership card so I can prove my membership easily?


I always love these kinds of things.

Couldn't you just start your own private "club" and make yourself the sole member? I would be doing something to that degree if it was me. Maybe look into the definition of a "club" and find a workaround.


----------



## Lacumo

Definitely time to start your own club.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Yeah, man...find Massachusetts' definition of "club" & run with it; probably a few loopholes in that, too...


----------



## Chuck Daehler

It's hard to imagine a government that allows fire arms and bows and not slingshots. Easterners. LOL


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Yeah I print my own card and member number 30 and my own phone number with call after 8 pm to talk to the slingshot club president when they call give them the run aground.


----------



## AZ Stinger

New Jersey has a club...slingshots NJ.com....waiting for my card now, it is a class 3 felony here hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Clever Moniker said:


> Phoul Mouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, In Mass it is illegal to hunt with a slingshot. It is illegal to sell a slingshot. It is illegal to make a slingshot. Please note, it is NOT illegal to buy, own, and target shoot a slingshot.
> 
> There is an exception to all of these illegalities though.
> 
> First off, there are hunting loop holes already in Massachusetts that allows the hunting of pest animals on private property basically allowing you to take them any time of the year with any weapon so long as you are being reimbursed in some way. So the Hunting part I am not worried about.
> 
> https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartIV/TitleI/Chapter269/Section12
> 
> As seen in the final sentence:
> 
> "provided, however, that sling shots may be manufactured and sold to clubs or associations conducting sporting events where such sling shots are used."
> 
> So basically, if you are in a slingshot club who holds sporting events you are 100% in the clear in Massachusetts as far as making slingshots and selling them, though you cannot sell them to people in Massachusetts without them being in a club. I have contacted fish and game to corroborate how I interpreted it and I have emails saying "Yep, you're right".
> 
> So here is my question. Does anyone know of a slingshot club in the eastern US that gives a membership card so I can prove my membership easily?
> 
> 
> 
> I always love these kinds of things.
> 
> Couldn't you just start your own private "club" and make yourself the sole member? I would be doing something to that degree if it was me. Maybe look into the definition of a "club" and find a workaround.
Click to expand...

That is my next step. I'd rather join something pre-existing and start like a Massachusetts chapter if I can.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Chuck Daehler said:


> It's hard to imagine a government that allows fire arms and bows and not slingshots. Easterners. LOL


Preach it brother man!

This country annoys the shit out of me. Gun crime in the US is so ridiculous that we have weekly school shootings, yet any attempt to get more gun regulations is seen as a crime. In the mean time slingshots are illegal in a lot of areas. Common sense has no place in the USA.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

MOVE,,,,,


----------



## Cjw

It's because there's no organization like the NRA to protect slingshots. You think if it wasn't for the NRA we would still have gun ownership ?


----------



## Cjw

If we could have put together the National Catapult association and set up more state competitions maybe we would have a better chance. But the attempt fell apart.


----------



## Resigned User

I do not know very well your laws but here in Italy, for example, they are prohibited for hunting because it is assumed that if you hit the game, and this does not die, and can flees suffering and they want to avoid their suffering ... 
but the buy and hold a sling for entertaining is not prohibited as long as you can demonstrate that you are not shooting to animals

Maybe it can be a similar reason to in Massachusetts!?

Hunting with a "real" lethal weapon is permitted because the game doesn't suffer... And the sling isn't "really" lethal

But as I think... Who make laws does never shoot slingshots


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Cjw said:


> It's because there's no organization like the NRA to protect slingshots. You think if it wasn't for the NRA we would still have gun ownership ?


If the NRA didn't exist gun makers would just make some other organization to lobby for them. America is about making money, not whats right or wrong. So long as gun makers are making billions upon billions of dollars a year the laws won't change until something more drastic than a mass shooting of children happens. What could be worse? No idea, but that is simply how it is.


----------



## Cjw

Look up your stats.Gun makers don't make billions and billions of dollars. They would be making more than the oil companies .Ruger fire arms makes about 679 million a year and Colt with out government contracts is on the verge of being bankrupt . I hate when people make bold statements with no facts to back it up. I believe total all US gun manufactures made about 900 million in profit last year. About 50% of that was sales to government and Law enforcement agencies . Great Britain is one of the large purchasers. Even though guns are highly restricted there. Apple made 13.1 billion in profit in 2014. That's one company.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Wow! Catch 22 run rampant?

In Georgia, USA--not that place in Russia.

You could go to prison for some forms of "frisky" business in the bedroom, for much longer than for some gun crimes!

Go figure that out!

:stickpoke:


----------



## Cjw

See how many times they enforce those laws.


----------



## Slingshot Silas

Na, not enforced very often, lucky for us! :angrymod:

Couple of places where you can't carry a chicken under your arm, in town!

There are a lot of really old laws still on the books from 50, 100 or more years ago. Again, not enforced, BUT. It's crazy man..

You are right when you said, "Common sense has no place in the USA." :banghead:

Good luck sorting it out, Buddy. :violin:

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Cjw said:


> Look up your stats.Gun makers don't make billions and billions of dollars. They would be making more than the oil companies .Ruger fire arms makes about 679 million a year and Colt with out government contracts is on the verge of being bankrupt . I hate when people make bold statements with no facts to back it up. I believe total all US gun manufactures made about 900 million in profit last year. About 50% of that was sales to government and Law enforcement agencies . Great Britain is one of the large purchasers. Even though guns are highly restricted there. Apple made 13.1 billion in profit in 2014. That's one company.


Read what I said. I didn't say "individual companies" I said "gun makers", as in the "gun industry". You may hate people that make bold statements with no facts to back it up, but I hate people that spout off at the mouth without actually understanding what they are replying too even more.

900 million last year? really? And you hate people making bold statements without facts to back it up huh?

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/economy/americas-gun-business-numbers-n437566

Here are some facts for you so you can make some more accurate "bold statements", I'd hate for you to hate yourself.


----------



## Cjw

Billions and billions of dollars a year is what was posted am I wrong ? 900 million in profit is far from billions and billions if my math is correct.


----------



## Cjw

Ya lets choose a lib networks facts and it says revenue not profit. If you hate guns so be it . That's fine. To each his own.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Cjw said:


> Ya lets choose a lib networks facts and it says revenue not profit. If you hate guns so be it . That's fine. To each his own.


I despise people that jump to conclusions and can't be bothered to read facts spoon fed to them because they can't manage to do a simple google search. It says revenue not profit? Really? No mention of profit there anywhere is there? Thank you for proving you didn't read it. GG.


----------



## Cjw

Jump to conclusions I believe your the one who thinks people get some kind of diplomatic immunity for paying $36 dollars for a gold sponsorship . I wish it were that easy. Oh and I did do a google search 5 web sites. Will just have to agree to disagree .


----------



## Flatband

AZ Stinger said:


> New Jersey has a club...slingshots NJ.com....waiting for my card now, it is a class 3 felony here hahahahahahahahahahaha


HEARD DAT! Jersey guy here too!!!! Fun huh?


----------



## Cjw

Class 3 felony . Blow guns and some martial arts weapons are in Calif.


----------



## Cjw

In Orange County you can't shoot airguns out side even in your back yard.


----------



## flipgun

You might get around that by becoming a part of the NCA here on the forum.


----------



## Cjw

The NCA is dead in the water.


----------



## Phoul Mouth

Cjw said:


> Jump to conclusions I believe your the one who thinks people get some kind of diplomatic immunity for paying $36 dollars for a gold sponsorship . I wish it were that easy. Oh and I did do a google search 5 web sites. Will just have to agree to disagree .


No conclusions, just fact. If you actually read the article you'd know, but you didn't. And you still haven't because you don't want to see that the info you're talking about not being there is there practically staring in your face.


----------



## JonM

Black Squirrels Matter


----------



## Phoul Mouth

JonM said:


> Black Squirrels Matter


I actually make sure not to take out the black squirrels. I know for a while they were protected, not sure if that is still the case and I'd rather not find out the hard way. 99% of the squirrels I see are grey squirrels anyways. If you wanna see black squirrels though, Stanley Park in Westfield Ma has tons of them. Some previous(maybe current) owner had imported a few from Japan(I believe) a long time ago and they have stayed pretty local to the park.


----------



## Imperial

JonM said:


> Black Squirrel Lives Matter


fixed it for you ^^^


----------



## Baggin712

I think the way to start on this would be to get an opinion from your Commonwealth Attorney, in writing, which agrees with your interpretation of the law. The Commonwealth Attorney is responsible for prosecuting violations of the law, not the Fish and Game. (If a Fish and Game warden or an officer from another law enforcement agency charges someone with a violation, the Commonwealth Attorney from that jurisdiction may decide not to prosecute or they may decide to pursue a charge through a grand jury.)

You may also explore a club incorporated in Massachusetts that consisting of forum members. Design a cool looking membership card and t-shirt, charge a reasonable annual fee, host an annual national rally and championship match and you are in business. Just IMHO


----------



## Performance Catapults

Phoul Mouth said:


> JonM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Squirrels Matter
> 
> 
> 
> I actually make sure not to take out the black squirrels. I know for a while they were protected, not sure if that is still the case and I'd rather not find out the hard way. 99% of the squirrels I see are grey squirrels anyways. If you wanna see black squirrels though, Stanley Park in Westfield Ma has tons of them. Some previous(maybe current) owner had imported a few from Japan(I believe) a long time ago and they have stayed pretty local to the park.
Click to expand...

One of my neighboring cities is loaded with black tree rats. Place called Ft. Mitchell, KY.


----------



## Ole Man Dan

Slingshot Silas said:


> Na, not enforced very often, lucky for us! :angrymod:
> 
> Couple of places where you can't carry a chicken under your arm, in town!
> 
> There are a lot of really old laws still on the books from 50, 100 or more years ago. Again, not enforced, BUT. It's crazy man..
> 
> You are right when you said, "Common sense has no place in the USA." :banghead:
> 
> Good luck sorting it out, Buddy. :violin:
> 
> SSS
> 
> :woot: :woot:


We still have a law requiring you can't cross a bridge w/o sending a runner across to see if it's clear. Legislators are better at making laws than re sending them.


----------



## Brewman

A club in Mass would be a good thing.


----------



## Void

Would the club have to be based there. We are in fact a slingshot club, by every definition I can think of... Somebody print a card


----------



## Tree Man

http://www.slingshotnj.com/
Maybe this?


----------



## Tree Man

You think Massachusetts is bad? Look at jersey


----------

